# Fotos del Lima Plaza Sur



## Filter (Apr 9, 2005)

Estas imagenes las he sacado de la revista Constructivo, en un momento subo fotos del Real Plaza Chiclayo.

*Lima Plaza Sur*








*Planta, Corte y Elevacion* 










*Vistas Exteriores* 





































*Interior*


----------



## Liquido (Apr 3, 2005)

Buen thread Filter.  

aqui el link de su pagina oficial. www.plazalimasur.com se puede encontrar toda la relacion de tiendas que tiene.

y Otros datos

*Plaza Lima Sur*  tiene como concepto comercial, reunir en un solo lugar diferentes tipos de comercio con una combinación cuidadosamente estudiada que permitirá a sus visitantes acceder en un solo lugar a la satisfacción de todas sus necesidades con alternativas distintas, productos diferentes, la posibilidad de entretenerse y todo tipo de servicios, no solo a nivel personal sino familiar. 

*Sobre un área total de 120 mil metros cuadrados*, tiene un *área de ventas de 37 mil metros cuadrados* donde *funcionarán el Hipermercado Metro, Ripley, Cinemark con siete salas, el gimnasio Gold`s Gym, Euroidiomas, centro médico de la clínica Ricardo Palma, un centro bancario con los siete principales bancos del país, restaurantes de mantel largo, un patio de comidas con operadores nacionales y extranjeros y lugares de entretenimiento.* Son 117 locales con más de 70 operadores de primera calidad extranjeros y peruanos.

Plaza Lima Sur *se ubica en Chorrillos*, pero su área de influencia abarca a 15 distritos de la zona sur de la capital que requerían incorporarse al comercio moderno bajo estándares internacionales. 

Este centro, se convertirá en el eje comercial de la zona Sur y los balnearios de Lima, con una proyección de ventas en el primer año de operaciones por sobre los US$ 100 millones y la creación de más de mil puestos de trabajo directos y muchos más de forma indirecta.

*La concepción arquitectónica del proyecto es el denominado Life Style u Open Center,* centro comercial interdistrital abierto, relacionado con su entorno donde el cliente no pierde contacto con el aire y luz naturales al momento de hacer sus compras.


----------



## Vane de Rosas (May 8, 2005)

Si es cierto liquid, la verdad que estos centros comerciales se acoplan muy bien al tipo de clima que tenemos en Lima, eso no servirìa por ejemplo acà en Guayaquil, al primer aguacero de invierno se inunda...

El concepto me parece interesante, es bonito, seguro lo voy a ver en julio


----------



## Jose Perez (Aug 10, 2005)

el color blanco del Ripley lo hace parecer un centro comercial elegante aunque todos sabemos que no es.

De adentro el foodcourt es demasiado simple.Parece comedor de una universidad americana.Los pasadisos del mall me gustan,parecen como unos malls de Orlando , Florida.Pero que hagan algo con el comedor.


----------



## Filter (Apr 9, 2005)

No tengo ni la mas minima idea si sera elegante o no, nunca he visitado ese centro comercial.


----------



## francis2064 (Nov 4, 2005)

este centro comercial es mas grande que el jockey plaza??


----------



## Libidito (Aug 5, 2005)

Esta bueno el centro comercial.


----------



## Exrexnotex (Sep 23, 2005)

chevre !! ,, me gusto la primera foto , Ripley le da un buen toque al mall !!!


----------



## perupd (Oct 9, 2005)

Interesante el mall...bastante simple, pero tiene un estilo agradable.


----------



## rafo18 (Mar 9, 2005)

Tuve la oportunidad de conocerlo en diciembre pasado y no era nada del otro mundo pero en fotos se ve mas chevere, como que lo realza...


----------



## Chalaco (Aug 29, 2004)

Se ve simpatico. Me gusto el Ripley y la parte de afuera del Metro con el agua.


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Hasta ahora me quedan dudas si realmente tiene 120 mil m2, pero bueno, el mall en si no es muy elegante pero es bonito, alguien sabe si ya inauguraron los multicines?


----------



## Liquido (Apr 3, 2005)

Cinemark se inagura en mayo y pienso todo lo contrario en persona se ve mejor, 
Rafo si has ido en diciembre donde plaza lima sur todavia estaba hecho un caos x que solo estaba inagurado la mitad de los negocios, ahora se ve mejor ya estando inagurado casi todo.
* y pienso que el terreno es realmente grande, pero el area construida (37. 000 mt2) es pequeña en relacion al area total de terreno (120. 000) , x eso luce un poco mas pequeña, y aunque tenga todo ese terreno,pienso que en area construida, plaza san miguel,real plaza chiclayo, megaplaza y obviamente jockey plaza son mas grandes que aquel centro comercial.


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

muy bonito y vistoso, me gusta sus coberturas blancas tensionadas, un toque muy contemporaneo..........asi como el trato de areas verdes con chorros de agua que le van muy bien !


----------



## Juan1912 (Jul 15, 2004)

Siempre lo he visto de lejos pero nunca he entrado, se ve chevere en las fotos


----------



## freddiewa (Apr 9, 2006)

El Area construida incluye Ripley y Metro??? porque si no es asi, entonces seria mas grande que el Area del Jockey Plaza (10mil metros cuadrados sin Ripley y Saga... antes de la expansion, la Plazuela). Yo fui en enero y me parecio super bacan el centro comercial. Es super espacioso, mas que el Jockey.
Una pregunta aparte, las escaleras que llevan al gimnasio en el foud court, esta bien que sean metalicas?? no esta prohibido por seguridad que sean metalicas?? La vez pasada fui al centro comercial de Jesus Maria (por Metro) y pude ver que las escaleras eran hechas de acero y madera... ya me imagino un incendio... no hay forma de bajar de ahi.
Saludos


----------

